# Help! Yorkie girls nipples pregnant?



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

My yorkie girl finished heat around 2 weeks ago her nipples each have a lump underneath that have gotten bigger in the last week is it possible she could be pregnant she was around yorkie male the whole season but I dont know if they tied/or locked please help!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

If she was around an entire male unsupervised whilst she was in season it's reasonably unlikely there were no matings at all. They don't have to tie for a mating to be successful, bitches can get pregnant from slip matings as well. Having said that, enlarged mammary glands can be a symptom of a phantom pregnancy.

Were you intending to breed anyway? If not then you can get her a mismate jab, which is effectively a morning after pill for dogs and can be used up until day 45 of the pregnancy (or potential pregnancy) I believe.


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> If she was around an entire male unsupervised whilst she was in season it's reasonably unlikely there were no matings at all. They don't have to tie for a mating to be successful, bitches can get pregnant from slip matings as well. Having said that, enlarged mammary glands can be a symptom of a phantom pregnancy.
> 
> Were you intending to breed anyway? If not then you can get her a mismate jab, which is effectively a morning after pill for dogs and can be used up until day 45 of the pregnancy (or potential pregnancy) I believe.


Hi I intend for her to get pregnant well I'm not wanting to avoid it put not forcing it either was just leaving it to nature I'm just not sure would she also get swollen mammary glands if she was pregnant ot just false pregnancy thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> My yorkie girl finished heat around 2 weeks ago her nipples each have a lump underneath that have gotten bigger in the last week is it possible she could be pregnant she was around yorkie male the whole season but I dont know if they tied/or locked please help!


If she has been with an entire male the whole of the time unsupervised at times too, then its going to be more likely she is then isn't I would have thought.
Even if they don't tie it doesn't mean that they cant be pregnant. Did you want to breed? If not you can get a mismate injection which although can be used up to day 45 of pregnancy its much better to use it on or before day 20, so you need to get her to the vets asap.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Only thing I'd say ( apart from the usual why breed her , which stud did you use, whst health tests have parents had, have you time off sound her due date, can you afford an emergency ceasarean etc) are her glands look quite a bit bigger than 2 weeks pregnant. If she was caught on day 7 ( very early but possible) and continued her cycle to day 21 or beyond, you could be looking at a 4 week pregnant bitch, to be due mid October.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Presumably both dog and bitch have had all the appropriate health tests done? You can see a list of which health tests should be done prior to breeding (and a list of conditions which can't be tested for that you need to research your lines for incidences of) here:



> *BVA health schemes*
> 
> Eye disease: Cataract; Progressive retinal atrophy (PRA) (gradual loss of vision); Primary lens luxation (PLL)
> Chiari malformation Syringomyelia (CMSM)
> ...


With Yorkies you will also need to make sure you're well aware of the symptoms of both hypoglycaemia and eclampsia and what to do if your bitch appears to be suffering. Toy dogs can be prone to both and eclampsia especially is a very serious medical emergency.

If you are "just leaving it to nature" then I'm presuming you haven't bred before? If that's the case then it's really worth having a read of the following articles, breeding, whelping and successfully rearing a litter really take more than just leaving the dogs to it.

Should I breed from my pet bitch?
Breeding from your dogs
Novice breeder checklist


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If she has been with an entire male the whole of the time unsupervised at times too, then its going to be more likely she is then isn't I would have thought.
> Even if they don't tie it doesn't mean that they cant be pregnant. Did you want to breed? If not you can get a mismate injection which although can be used up to day 45 of pregnancy its much better to use it on or before day 20, so you need to get her to the vets asap.


Can doesn't mean should. Day 45 is 6 1/2 weeks pregnancy out of 9 weeks. Imagine a woman having an abortion at over 6 months, would be illegal as well as cruel. Should definitely be before 3 weeks gone in my opinion, after that I'd feel very uncomfortable about doing it. Sounds like the OP planned it though - and puppies ready for new homes around Christmas by a strange coincidence


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Only thing I'd say ( apart from the usual why breed her , which stud did you use, whst health tests have parents had, have you time off sound her due date, can you afford an emergency ceasarean etc) are her glands look quite a bit bigger than 2 weeks pregnant. If she was caught on day 7 ( very early but possible) and continued her cycle to day 21 or beyond, you could be looking at a 4 week pregnant bitch, to be due mid October.


Yes I own the male he's also full pedigree Yorkshire terrier who's sired 4 litters this is my first female I just want to gather as much information as possible I have her dates in my calender I will work it out from day 7 and post to you and yes I can afford good health care for my baby girl but thanks for your concern x


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Can doesn't mean should. Day 45 is 6 1/2 weeks pregnancy out of 9 weeks. Imagine a woman having an abortion at over 6 months, would be illegal as well as cruel. Should definitely be before 3 weeks gone in my opinion, after that I'd feel very uncomfortable about doing it. Sounds like the OP planned it though - and puppies ready for new homes around Christmas by a strange coincidence


Hi yes she would be 37 days if she got caught on the seventh day


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Can doesn't mean should. Day 45 is 6 1/2 weeks pregnancy out of 9 weeks. Imagine a woman having an abortion at over 6 months, would be illegal as well as cruel. Should definitely be before 3 weeks gone in my opinion, after that I'd feel very uncomfortable about doing it. Sounds like the OP planned it though - and puppies ready for new homes around Christmas by a strange coincidence


I plan on keeping my puppy thankyou! And I do not breed for Christmas so don't go making assumptions I can't help what time of the year she comes on season!!!derrrr


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Hi I intend for her to get pregnant well I'm not wanting to avoid it put not forcing it either was just leaving it to nature I'm just not sure would she also get swollen mammary glands if she was pregnant ot just false pregnancy thanks


With false pregnancy you can get all the signs that you will get with a real pregnancy, increased appetite, weight gain, swollen teats, they will even start to nest sometimes and collect up things like toys and carry them around like Babies.

Did they have all the relevant health tests for genetic problems before you decided to breed, not just a vet check but the specific tests for health problems in the breed. Is she a small bitch and also particularly smaller then the male? They can sometimes have problems whelping if so particularly more so if smaler then the male as it can sometimes mean puppies will be larger, so you will need to ensure that you have funds to cover all vet bills because even if insured, normal pet insurance doesn't cover whelping or post whelping problems, or any medical problems with the pups. If she has whelping problems and needs a caesarean then you would likely need an urgent caesarean to save mum and pups,
which can run into four figures alone. Really she should have a scan too but that cannot be done before about day 28 post mating, which may be difficult to assess because you don't know when she ovulated and got pregnant exactly. it will also mean likely that because you don't know when she mated and conceived you also wont have a firm idea when the puppies will be due, so a scan will be important.

Unfortunately "just leaving it to nature" isn't always the best idea, because nature as regards to breeding, whelping and raising puppies, sometimes has a bad habit of throwing problems in the way, it only takes a large puppy, or one that is positioned incorrectly or uterine inertia where labour doesn't proceed because the uterus doesn't contract and push out the puppies and without knowing what you are doing and acting quickly it can result in loss of pups and mum too.

How much research have you done on mating, pregnancy, whelping, post whelping problems and care and raising of puppies, because if its very little and you intend to go ahead you will need to learn very quickly, as even experienced knowledgeable breeders can have problems, novices or inexperienced owners can have more still due to inexperience at spotting potential problems early.


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

I have bred before but I don't see the need to force it if they lock they lock if they don't then oh well that's how I saw it I posted on here for a second opinion not digs in the way I treat my baby's! !! They have been tested by the vets both healthy both fully vaccinated fleed wormed and I am always looking for new advice making sure I am well I'm formed witch in turn will help my dog and me can't learn if ya don't ask so if no one wants offer advice please kindly go away


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> With false pregnancy you can get all the signs that you will get with a real pregnancy, increased appetite, weight gain, swollen teats, they will even start to nest sometimes and collect up things like toys and carry them around like Babies.
> 
> Did they have all the relevant health tests for genetic problems before you decided to breed, not just a vet check but the specific tests for health problems in the breed. Is she a small bitch and also particularly smaller then the male? They can sometimes have problems whelping if so particularly more so if smaler then the male as it can sometimes mean puppies will be larger, so you will need to ensure that you have funds to cover all vet bills because even if insured, normal pet insurance doesn't cover whelping or post whelping problems, or any medical problems with the pups. If she has whelping problems and needs a caesarean then you would likely need an urgent caesarean to save mum and pups,
> which can run into four figures alone. Really she should have a scan too but that cannot be done before about day 28 post mating, which may be difficult to assess because you don't know when she ovulated and got pregnant exactly. it will also mean likely that because you don't know when she mated and conceived you also wont have a firm idea when the puppies will be due, so a scan will be important.
> ...


Yes all proper testing and vet checked fully vaccinated fleed wormed and good diets and exercise also no my male is tcup he is 1.9kilo she is 3.kilo


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Yes I own the male he's also full pedigree Yorkshire terrier who's sired 4 litters this is my first female I just want to gather as much information as possible I have her dates in my calender I will work it out from day 7 and post to you and yes I can afford good health care for my baby girl but thanks for your concern x





YorkshireTerriers said:


> Yes I own the male he's also full pedigree Yorkshire terrier who's sired 4 litters this is my first female I just want to gather as much information as possible I have her dates in my calender I will work it out from day 7 and post to you and yes I can afford good health care for my baby girl but thanks for your concern x


It's not just being full pedigree, he must have relevant health tests specific to his breed, and to register puppies both he and the bitch must be kc registered with no endorsements, bitch must be over a year at mating. You own the male, and he's sired 4 litters? If you've bought an ex stud there must be a reason he was for sale. If you allowed him to mate other people's bitches whilst you owned him, why would you allow him to mate somebody else's bitch if you are happy to let them get on with it without supervision? If she is your first bitch it would be extremely irresponsible to stud out your dog until you knew a bit more about mating. Did the bitches owners ask what tests you did, or just happy to have a cheap stud, which sadly points to backyard breeding.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> I plan on keeping my puppy thankyou! And I do not breed for Christmas so don't go making assumptions I can't help what time of the year she comes on season!!!derrrr


No, but you can prevent her being mated.


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Also by meaning nature I meant locking was up to them! And that I wouldn't force it yes I have a local k9 scanner who is seeing her on Tuesday coming thanks! And she's in the vets Tuesday! Just wanted to know if her nipples was resembling a pregnancy that's all


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> It's not just being full pedigree, he must have relevant health tests specific to his breed, and to register puppies both he and the bitch must be kc registered with no endorsements, bitch must be over a year at mating. You own the male, and he's sired 4 litters? If you've bought an ex stud there must be a reason he was for sale. If you allowed him to mate other people's bitches whilst you owned him, why would you allow him to mate somebody else's bitch if you are happy to let them get on with it without supervision? If she is your first bitch it would be extremely irresponsible to stud out your dog until you knew a bit more about mating. Did the bitches owners ask what tests you did, or just happy to have a cheap stud, which sadly points to backyard breeding.


Excuses me my dogs are both kc regesterd and I have all there papers and proof of testing with all clears ! My male has sired 4 litters to same female dog who was a registered breeder the mating was assisted as was they all but I didn't want to assist it with my dogs! ! Oh and I didn't buy a cheap stud! He's my baby 5 year old and had him since 8 week!


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> No, but you can prevent her being mated.


Why would I ? I want to be able to breed my dog without people like you painting everyone with the same brush


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Catharinem said:


> Can doesn't mean should. Day 45 is 6 1/2 weeks pregnancy out of 9 weeks. Imagine a woman having an abortion at over 6 months, would be illegal as well as cruel. Should definitely be before 3 weeks gone in my opinion, after that I'd feel very uncomfortable about doing it. Sounds like the OP planned it though - and puppies ready for new homes around Christmas by a strange coincidence


That's the manufacturers instructions for Alizin the newest mismate, they say up to day 45, but I would urge anyone if they were going to use it use it on or before day 20 of gestation because after this you can get physical signs of whelping and fetal expulsion and well as other increased risks of side effects.
That's why if she finished two weeks ago, she must be about 3 weeks or so now so said she needs taking to the vet urgently.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Excuses me my dogs are both kc regesterd and I have all there papers and proof of testing with all clears ! My male has sired 4 litters to same female dog who was a registered breeder the mating was assisted as was they all but I didn't want to assist it with my dogs! ! Oh and I didn't buy a cheap stud! He's my baby 5 year old and had him since 8 week!


So the same bitch has visited your stud 4 years in a row ( he's 5 now...)?


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> My male has sired 4 litters to same female dog who was a registered breeder the mating was assisted as was they all but *I didn't want to assist it with my dogs!*


Is there any particular reason why? It's possible for either bitch or dog (especially if one or the other is a maiden) to panic during the tie and assisting is necessary to keep both calm and prevent (potentially nasty) injuries. Obviously it's too late this time but should you decide to breed again I really would suggest you reconsider just letting them get on with it unsupervised.

As you own the stud as well then these articles are worth reading:

Should I offer my dog at stud?
Thinking of using your dog at stud?


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> So the same bitch has visited your stud 4 years in a row ( he's 5 now...)?


Yes


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> That's the manufacturers instructions for Alizin the newest mismate, they say up to day 45, but I would urge anyone if they were going to use it use it on or before day 20 of gestation because after this you can get physical signs of whelping and fetal expulsion and well as other increased risks of side effects.
> That's why if she finished two weeks ago, she must be about 3 weeks or so now so said she needs taking to the vet urgently.


Sorry, late abortion my pet hate, I wasn't shooting the messenger.
Do you think she could have been mated quite early, what do you think of size of mammary glands, I was wondering maybe 4 weeks?


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

SingingWhippet said:


> Is there any particular reason why? It's possible for either bitch or dog (especially if one or the other is a maiden) to panic during the tie and assisting is necessary to keep both calm and prevent (potentially nasty) injuries. Obviously it's too late this time but should you decide to breed again I really would suggest you reconsider just letting them get on with it unsupervised.
> 
> As you own the stud as well then these articles are worth reading:
> 
> ...


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Sorry, late abortion my pet hate, I wasn't shooting the messenger.
> Do you think she could have been mated quite early, what do you think of size of mammary glands, I was wondering maybe 4 weeks?


Yes Id say 3 weeks!as she wasn't standing much at all until between the 10 and 13 day


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Why would I ? I want to be able to breed my dog without people like you painting everyone with the same brush


If someone breeds a bitch to have puppies around Christmas, you can't help but wonder... Good breeders would try to avoid puppies being ready around then, disruption of families visiting, reduced routine vet appointments, cold weather for toilet training...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> I have bred before but I don't see the need to force it if they lock they lock if they don't then oh well that's how I saw it I posted on here for a second opinion not digs in the way I treat my baby's! !! They have been tested by the vets both healthy both fully vaccinated fleed wormed and I am always looking for new advice making sure I am well I'm formed witch in turn will help my dog and me can't learn if ya don't ask so if no one wants offer advice please kindly go away


With all due respects, when a post is opened with the words

My yorkie girl finished heat around 2 weeks ago her nipples each have a lump underneath that have gotten bigger in the last week is it possible she could be pregnant she was around yorkie male the whole season but I dont know if they tied/or locked please help!

It doesn't sound like someone who has bred before who is particularly experienced in breeding. If you have just joined and not been around the forum for a considerable period, then you wont have seen the number of posts that we get, from people with pregnant bitches who because they don't know what they are doing end up in trouble with whelping and post whelping problems, believing that dog breeding is all just down to nature and then coming unstuck because its more involved then they thought it was, or it is to do it ethically and well.


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> If someone breeds a bitch to have puppies around Christmas, you can't help but wonder... Good breeders would try to avoid puppies being ready around then, disruption of families visiting, reduced routine vet appointments, cold weather for toilet training...


I strongly agree but I would be getting them the vet care and vaccinations before they leave anyway so your talking end of January before they would leave


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> With all due respects, when a post is opened with the words
> 
> My yorkie girl finished heat around 2 weeks ago her nipples each have a lump underneath that have gotten bigger in the last week is it possible she could be pregnant she was around yorkie male the whole season but I dont know if they tied/or locked please help!
> 
> It doesn't sound like someone who has bred before who is particularly experienced in breeding. If you have just joined and not been around the forum for a considerable period, then you wont have seen the number of posts that we get, from people with pregnant bitches who because they don't know what they are doing end up in trouble with whelping and post whelping problems, believing that dog breeding is all just down to nature and then coming unstuck because its more involved then they thought it was, or it is to do it ethically and well.


Yes I see your point but instead of everyone making assumptions it would of bern nice to be asked I was just wondering about her nipples and wondering weather bring forward her vet appointment or not and I don't usually use forums online I usually get vet advice but it's late at night and thought I'd ask for a few opinions and some advice not a lesson on breeding my dogs as I know the ins and outs and have obviously wrote it for it to come across wrong my bad


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> I strongly agree but I would be getting them the vet care and vaccinations before they leave anyway so your talking end of January before they would leave


Oh dear, check what vaccines at what age, and best time to leave mum for best settling into new home.

Born mid Oct would be 1st vacc at 6 weeks and 2nd at 10 weeks, or, if you were more comfortable with this, first at 8 weeks, 2nd Dip at 10 weeks and 2nd L4 at 12 weeks. You're seriously suggesting keeping until end Jan, 15 weeks?


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Oh dear, check what vaccines at what age, and best time to leave mum for best settling into new home.
> 
> Born mid Oct would be 1st vacc at 6 weeks and 2nd at 10 weeks, or, if you were more comfortable with this, first at 8 weeks, 2nd Dip at 10 weeks and 2nd L4 at 12 weeks. You're seriously suggesting keeping until end Jan, 15 weeks?


No my vets give first vaccination at 8 week then second at 10 and then 12 week along with the kennel cough too so they will be 12 week say early January then either way they will be cared for properly


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry, autospell put dip, should be DHP vaccination.


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> No my vets give first vaccination at 8 week then second at 10 and then 12 week along with the kennel cough too so they will be 12 week say early January then either way they will be cared for properly


Plus best time to leave mum is between 9 to 12 wk


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

The


Catharinem said:


> Sorry, autospell put dip, should be DHP vaccination.


 no worries my vet give L4 n dhp at 8 week 2 week later again L4 n dhp 2 week later kc


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Plus best time to leave mum is between 9 to 12 wk


So by keeping until end Jan you are taking them well over ideal age. Plus, you'll find it harder to find homes for older puppies.
I'd aim to have the puppies going home early Jan, no help but to reserve over Christmas now, but make sure whole family come to choose. Most people would follow advice to complete course of vaccination, but you could pre pay your vet so there is no additional cost to them. Microchiping will be compulsory from April, get it done and fill in name on form when they go ( or else do in your name and transfer ownership). If you contact Petplan you can ask to register as a breeder(subject to Petplan breeder charter), then you caused puppies home with 4 weeks insurance.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> No my vets give first vaccination at 8 week then second at 10 and then 12 week along with the kennel cough too so they will be 12 week say early January then either way they will be cared for properly





YorkshireTerriers said:


> The
> 
> no worries my vet give L4 n dhp at 8 week 2 week later again L4 n dhp 2 week later kc


Check that again, should be 4 weeks between L4s according to mine.


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Check that again, should be 4 weeks between L4s according to mine.


Nope definitely 2 u can choose to come back in two week for L4 or 4 week and have L4 n kc on the same day but I choose to just do it all 2 weeks apart


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Nope definitely 2 u can choose to come back in two week for L4 or 4 week and have L4 n kc on the same day but I choose to just do it all 2 weeks apart


Yes early Jan would be the plan they would be around 11 to 12 week and yh microchip is done on the same day as kc anyway and a home check will be done as well as meeting the whole family I'd never let someone just come and buy one never know what there house could be like ect.


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Yes early Jan would be the plan they would be around 11 to 12 week and yh microchip is done on the same day as kc anyway and a home check will be done as well as meeting the whole family I'd never let someone just come and buy one never know what there house could be like ect.


So to the actual point what do you reckon to the nipples could this be possible to happen to an unpregnant dog or is it most deffos a pregnancy or fantom pregnancy


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

BTW She's had loss of appetite lately and thrown up about 4 tines since her season ended various days various times but doesn't look as though her belly is big but I'm guessing it wouldn't get bigger until around weeks or am I wrong? And obviously the lumps under the nipples is a concern too


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Only person who can confirm is a vet.

I have no experience of breeding but I do have experience of 2 phantom pregnancies.

My 9 month old may be going through a phantom at the moment. 3rd vet check tomorrow. She had swollen mammory glands and no leaking from the nipples.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Nope definitely 2 u can choose to come back in two week for L4 or 4 week and have L4 n kc on the same day but I choose to just do it all 2 weeks apart


For Nobivav L4 is 4 weeks:

DATA SHEET V

Nobivac L4 suspension for injection for dogs
_Amounts to be administered and administration route_:
Subcutaneous use.
Before use, allow the vaccine to reach room temperature.
Administer two vaccinations of 1 dose (1 ml) of vaccine with an interval of 4 weeks to dogs from 6 weeks of age onwards.

I think you have this wrong. Recently had puppy vaccines at 8 weeks, 2 week gap for second DHP and then another 2 week gap before L4. If could have got away with doing both together after 2 weeks my vet would have done so.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> BTW She's had loss of appetite lately and thrown up about 4 tines since her season ended various days various times but doesn't look as though her belly is big but I'm guessing it wouldn't get bigger until around weeks or am I wrong? And obviously the lumps under the nipples is a concern too


 I'd be concerned about being sick in pregnancy. Really need to get her checked over by vet, possible scanned.


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> For Nobivav L4 is 4 weeks:
> 
> DATA SHEET V
> 
> ...


See


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> I'd be concerned about being sick in pregnancy. Really need to get her checked over by vet, possible scanned.


She hasn't been sick for the last 5 days and today she has her appetite back


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Y


Doggiedelight said:


> Only person who can confirm is a vet.
> 
> I have no experience of breeding but I do have experience of 2 phantom pregnancies.
> 
> My 9 month old may be going through a phantom at the moment. 3rd vet check tomorrow. She had swollen mammory glands and no leaking from the nipples.


Yes her scan and vet check is this Tuesday coming


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> See


Wait looking at my days yes there is a month between my bad!!! It's 2 week between that n kc


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> My yorkie girl finished heat around 2 weeks ago her nipples each have a lump underneath that have gotten bigger in the last week is it possible she could be pregnant she was around yorkie male the whole season *but I dont know if they tied/or locked please help!*


Highly irresponsible to just leave your dogs to it. Not only are you very lucky that your bitch and dog didn't hurt themselves you have no idea if or when they have tied so you have no idea when she is likely to go into labour if she is pregnant. You are putting your poor bitch at risk for the naive idea of 'leaving it to nature 
Oh, and it's highly unlikely your vet can do the health tests - they require specialist, panel appointed vets!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> See


Hmm, 1st date clearly 6/1/15, second date looks like 03/01/2015( the 1 in 01 looks like the 1 in 2015).I'm guessing that's am error and they mean 03/02/2015, as they wouldn't do a second vacc after 3 days. Making the first and second L4 4 weeks apart exactly, as I said. You said this was going to be your first breeding, so who got the course shown,was it your bitch as a puppy?


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Hmm, 1st date clearly 6/1/15, second date looks like 03/01/2015( the 1 in 01 looks like the 1 in 2015).I'm guessing that's am error and they mean 03/02/2015, as they wouldn't do a second vacc after 3 days. Making the first and second L4 4 weeks apart exactly, as I said. You said this was going to be your first breeding, so who got the course shown,was it your bitch as a puppy?


I did say my mistake and that it was 4 weeks apart..... no not my bitch as a pup that's my other dog's sheet


----------



## YorkshireTerriers (Sep 8, 2015)

rocco33 said:


> Highly irresponsible to just leave your dogs to it. Not only are you very lucky that your bitch and dog didn't hurt themselves you have no idea if or when they have tied so you have no idea when she is likely to go into labour if she is pregnant. You are putting your poor bitch at risk for the naive idea of 'leaving it to nature
> Oh, and it's highly unlikely your vet can do the health tests - they require specialist, panel appointed vets!


Shit up wtf do u think they would have done in the wild or if she had got out dk you think some random stranger would go hey there's two dogs there locked I'll just observe no obviously not get of my post you fool


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Shit up wtf do u think they would have done in the wild or if she had got out dk you think some random stranger would go hey there's two dogs there locked I'll just observe no obviously not get of my post you foo[/QUOTE
> 
> I can't believe what i have just read, no need for those remarks.
> I totally agree with what rocco33 has said,so perhaps I should get of your post as you put it. Don't want to read anymore, you are a very rude person.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Shit up wtf do u think they would have done in the wild or if she had got out dk you think some random stranger would go hey there's two dogs there locked I'll just observe no obviously not get of my post you fool


Well, your 'educated' and 'charming' post does not surprise me. When did you last see yorkshire terriers in the wild? .........yawn..........
Your poor dogs - you are a true back yard breeder - putting your dogs at risk for your own benefit


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Honeys mum said:


> *I can't believe what i have just read* no need for those remarks.
> I totally agree with what rocco33 has said,so perhaps I should get of your post as you put it. Don't want to read anymore, you are a very rude person.


Afraid I can. There is so much ignorance around and people breeding for all the wrong reasons. It's the main cause of so many dogs in rescues and so many d gos withe poor temperaments /health problems.

Unfortunately, breeders like this are doing it for no other reason than to satisfy their own desires, whether that's for money, for some strange maternal type experience or a combination of those and any other selfish reasons..


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Posts like this really make you feel depressed. You won't find no support here @YorkshireTerriers with your view on breeding and your disgusting attitude. I hope for your girls sake she's not pregnant! But I suspect she will be used and put into situations where no doubt she will end up pregnant for your own selfish gain.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Shit up *wtf do u think they would have done in the wild* or if she had got out dk you think some random stranger would go hey there's two dogs there locked I'll just observe no obviously not get of my post you fool


Do you honestly think that matings between wild canids are completely free from risk?

Have a watch of this and see if you still think it's all sunshine and rainbows.......


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Shit up wtf do u think they would have done in the wild or if she had got out dk you think some random stranger would go hey there's two dogs there locked I'll just observe no obviously not get of my post you fool


LOL


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

YorkshireTerriers said:


> Shit up wtf do u think they would have done in the wild or if she had got out dk you think some random stranger would go hey there's two dogs there locked I'll just observe no obviously not get of my post you fool


If it wasn't for feeling sorry for your Yorkie with responses like that I would just laugh at you.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> So the same bitch has visited your stud 4 years in a row ( he's 5 now...)?


Needn't be 4 years in a row.....just 4 seasons.

Besides, these dogs aren't health tested and have been left to their own devices......bad breeding in any event!


----------

